
Turks are smashing their iPhones to protest Trump - dcgudeman
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/turkey-anger-donald-trump-us-tariffs-turks-smash-iphones-burn-fake-dollars/
======
a-fried-egg
And Tim Cook smiles with glee as they eventually will give in and buy new ones

